# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Gorzki smak na ustach i paznokciach

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od kilku tygodni mam dokucza mi gorzki smak na ustach i paznokciach. Usta są suche i kiedy próbuje je oblizać czuje okropną gorycz, to samo paznokcie. Jaki może być tego powód?

----------


## Krzysztof

Przyczyną mogą być przyjmowane leki, często uczucie gorzkiego posmaku w ustach pozostawiają niektóre antybiotyki. Podobna dolegliwość może być skutkiem choroby refluksowej przełyku. Zdarza się, że podobne objawy występują bez uchwytnej przyczyny i przypuszcza się, że mogą mieć również podłoże nerwowe. Pozdrawiam

----------

